# how to prevent rust behind my cutting edge?



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

just took my cutting edge off to prepare to mount my back edge. noticed that it was rusted. lightly rusted, but still rusted. 2 seasons ago i had took a wire brush to it and got it nice and shiny then bout about 5 layers of paint on it.

anything else that can be done?


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Fluid film it before you put it back on


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Keep er inside all winter!


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Burkartsplow;1526569 said:


> Fluid film it before you put it back on


Agreed, fluid film. And clean/ and spray paint in the beginning of the season.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Fluid film rules


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

or even better por 15


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Get some stainless steel spray paint


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

actualy iv got a sample of fluid film. i just could never find somethign to use it on.

but im not quite sure about it. is it a lubricant? does it harden creating a shelled surface? does it stay plyable and liquidy?

suppose now iv got what iv been looking to use it on.

im also goign to start spraying the back of the edge aswell. once that rusts it helps deteriorate other materials leading to rust.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Search here for ff or fluid film. It will keep you busy for hours. There is a whole sub forum dedicated to Fluid Film


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

snowish10;1526603 said:


> or even better por 15


Excellent concrete floor paint,terrible on metal.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

tuney443;1526968 said:


> Excellent concrete floor paint,terrible on metal.


Interesting. I've never used the product but that assessment flies in the face of every internet forum discussion, Amazon review, and article that ever mentioned POR15. I always figured I'd use it if I ever had the budget for it. Can you elaborate on why it's terrible on metal? For that matter, how did you ever get the idea (and budget) to use it as concrete floor paint?


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

tuney443;1526968 said:


> Excellent concrete floor paint.


Seriously? I want to coat my garage floor easily, but with something durable. Got any references for this?


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

I can't believe that this question was even asked and that you guys are debating this. Definitely need some snow around here.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

peteo1;1527273 said:


> I can't believe that this question was even asked and that you guys are debating this. Definitely need some snow around here.


Even ill agree to that one. Tho im glad i asked. I forgot about the can of fluid film i was sent and was dissapointed 4 layers of paint wasnt enough to protect it.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

how is that related to plowing?


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

peteo1;1527273 said:


> I can't believe that this question was even asked and that you guys are debating this. Definitely need some snow around here.


Really! It's probalbly the last part of a plow to worry about rust.And that's coing from a guy who's obsessive(crazy) about battling rust!


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

leigh;1529719 said:


> Really! It's probalbly the last part of a plow to worry about rust.And that's coing from a guy who's obsessive(crazy) about battling rust!


when i got my plow that was the part that was rusted the most.


----------

